# Disappearing threads???



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2017)

I thought it was my imagination (wouldn't be the first time), but I replied to a thread sometime in the last hour ago or so, then when I came back, touching 'Recent Posts', and that thread had disappeared. It wasn't in the listed threads. It also wasn't in 'New Posts' either. This wasn't the first time this has happened, and I thought that perhaps someone was typing a reply to that thread, but who knows? Has this happened to anyone else?

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2017)

Maybe you didn't send it?  I have done that many times.

Your most recent post was in the Passport thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/instant-almost-passport-renewal.249762/#post-1956107


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2017)

That's correct, Denise, I posted it at 10:07, and looking through both 'recent posts, and 'new posts', I see posts from 10:08 (after I posted) then the next earlier post was at 9:38) do bracketing the time, my post isn't visible. I see it by searching, but not by forum, or as above. Curious.....

Oh, yeah, i've 'forgotten to hit 'send' more than I admit, but not this time.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 4, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> That's correct, Denise, I posted it at 10:07, and looking through both 'recent posts, and 'new posts', I see posts from 10:08 (after I posted) then the next earlier post was at 9:38) do bracketing the time, my post isn't visible. I see it by searching, but not by forum, or as above. Curious.....
> 
> Oh, yeah, i've 'forgotten to hit 'send' more than I admit, but not this time.



I have found this to be happening to me, as well.  I can find them if I do a search, but have the same issue as you describe otherwise.  Like you, I thought that it was just me and dismissed it.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2017)

Once you look at your own post, I don't think it comes up again (?)


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 4, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Once you look at your own post, I don't think it comes up again (?)



That seems to be the case.  I've posted on two older threads recently.  I couldn't find them, so I did a search.  I am still the last person to post on them.  With this thread, you posted, so it was in "New Posts".  Otherwise, it would not have been in New Posts (no posts since I posted).

Now, if I could only get someone to respond to those two older threads that I recently posted on.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 4, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> That seems to be the case.  I've posted on two older threads recently.  I couldn't find them, so I did a search.  I am still the last person to post on them.  With this thread, you posted, so it was in "New Posts".  Otherwise, it would not have been in New Posts (no posts since I posted).
> 
> Now, if I could only get someone to respond to those two older threads that I recently posted on.


This is how its been working. Essentially the post isn't new until someone else posts something after you. I guess the logic is that you alrady saw the posts before you posted and your post itself.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2017)

I guess that must be the answer: If you are the last person to post a reply, it disappears until someone else posts. Hmmm.
OK. Mystery solved. While I was typing this, I got a notification for the post just above this one, asking if I wanted to view it.
Now to see if the thread disappears after I post this.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2017)

The mystery continues. Even though I was the last poster, the thread was the top thread in 'Recent Posts". Shrug.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2017)

"recent posts" should show all threads in order...that have replies.  (ie now that i just replied, if I click recent posts...this thread will be at the very top)

"new posts" should only show threads that you havent actually looked at since your last visit.  (note that any thread you reply to by default means you have viewed it, and thus will not show up in new posts until someone else replies).


----------

